# A very pretty cowl pattern



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Check out this lovely cowl: http://undeniableglitter.blogspot.com/2014/12/lacy-lavender-cowl.html

It's easy and looks smashing!


----------



## nannysu (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you! There are other pretty cowls which are free on this blog too. A good "find"RuthRoss.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link. This is a really pretty cowl. I have been thinking about making one and have the perfect yarn. It will be my first.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh cute cute !!! Have the perfect yarn sitting in my stash with this patterns name on it !


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

The stitch pattern is beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Fab "commute" project!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Ruth!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Margaret Joan (Dec 28, 2014)

RuthRoss said:


> Check out this lovely cowl: http://undeniableglitter.blogspot.com/2014/12/lacy-lavender-cowl.html
> 
> It's easy and looks smashing!


That is a lovely cowl it is just what I have been looking for. Can you tell me please would the yarn be DK ply or Aran.


----------



## Margaret Joan (Dec 28, 2014)

I have just checked online and see that this is an Aran weight yarn, so now I will delve into my stash and staart knitting.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much. I'm amazed when such simple stitches can result in such unique garments. Isn't knitting great?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I just went back to this blog. She has more lovely free patterns down the left site. Delicious with my morning coffee.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful cowl. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I love it! I think I will make it as a moebius wrap. Thanks so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

great website. thanx. now I have more patterns to add to the million that I already have!!


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you--love the pattern and also love the yarn used!! and yes, I needed more patterns. Just ask my husband........


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. You are right it is lovely!
Hannet


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the link, got it saved.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you. I love this stitch pattern.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, looks like a perfect match for a hat on my to do list called Fascination Hat.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Can you post a link for the Fascination Hat? And a photo?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

RuthRoss said:


> Can you post a link for the Fascination Hat? And a photo?


pattern is for sale at Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fascination-hat


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is a hat to go with the cowl. It is found on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Braveheart%20Beanie


----------

